

Court says evidence is valid despite police error - dantheman
http://fe11.story.media.ac4.yahoo.com/news/us/story/ap/20090114/ap_on_go_su_co/scotus_evidence

======
dantheman
As bad as this ruling is, the fact that it was reached over such a meaningless
and small crime is even more of a slap in the face -- It's like hey let's not
even bother pretending the constitution means anything.

If the ruling came out this way because they caught a serial killer, or some
other sort large crime we could at least excuse their horrible judgment by
them being blinded by the case and not its ramifications, but this is just
ridiculous.

~~~
pg
I temporarily disabled your account. Please email me to have it re-enabled.

------
conover
I've read a lot of stuff criticizing this ruling around the web but it seems
reasonable to me. The facts of the case indicate a clear cut "in good faith"
error. I guess I just dont see it as the huge afront to the 4th ammendment
that others do.

